# First time clenbuterol user, get in here ironmag vets



## WendysBaconator (Apr 4, 2012)

Im currently on a cut.  Test E 500mgs & Epistane( i love this stuff).  I ordered clen and wondering whats the cycle length of it.  Im reading the general consensus is 2 on 2 off.  Anyone?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

2 weeks on 2 weeks off

what i do

Day1:20mg
day2:40mg
day3:60mg
day4-5:80mg
day6-12:100mg
day13:80mg
day14:60mg


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 4, 2012)

I do 2wks on 2wks off.. and make sure you taper you dose up slowly in the beginning.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 4, 2012)

Like said above. Start slow with clen. If you are sensitive to stims, you might want to do it on a day off work.The stuff can be very strong


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you guys use the benadryl stuff while taking the 2 week lay off?

Also im on a couple of asthma meds, was wondering as a result of this do you think my receptors are downregulated? Im on singulair & advair and albuterol sulfate as my emergency inhaler.  Ive been told that inhalations of the asthma meds wont do anything for fat loss so im good to go.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 4, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/19864-clen-faq.html



Thanks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

no prob


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 4, 2012)

im super sensitive with it so i use 40mcg daily along with my tren A and i cut bf and get hard den a mug


----------



## pieguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Mudge's clen post is super old. A lot of the stuff is outdated/broscience.

2 weeks on, 2 weeks off is still a good protocol if you don't use ketotifen fumarate. If you do, 3ml of the stuff for a few days after 2 weeks on and you'll feel the clen hitting really fucking hard again. I have yet to see scientific proof of benadryl's ability to upregulate beta 2 receptors.

If you use ECA with clen, expect the clen to not hit as hard because they're both frying your receptors simultaneously, although clen at a much faster rate. I can't get past 80mg of clen without feeling like shit 24/7, especially from teh lack of sleep.


----------



## booze (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a post somewhere saying benadryl does fuck all, ketotifen is what u need.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been on Clen for about 7 weeks now and just take Benadryl and I am 100 % positive it has worked for me. L carnitine tartrate helps as well.


----------



## cmoney1155 (Apr 6, 2012)

Has anyoned experienced throwing up from clen and t/3 cycle? im only on 80 mcg clen and 50 mcg t3 and the last two days i have thrown up.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I've been on Clen for about 7 weeks now and just take Benadryl and I am 100 % positive it has worked for me. L carnitine tartrate helps as well.



Unisom is the same active ingredient as benadryl, its way cheaper especially the generic and helps with sleep.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Find the highest dose you can tolerate. No need to pyramid up and down. Run 10days on the same tolerated dose then run 10 days T3. Repeat. You should try Helios. That is the shit. Trust.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 6, 2012)

cmoney1155 said:


> Has anyoned experienced throwing up from clen and t/3 cycle? im only on 80 mcg clen and 50 mcg t3 and the last two days i have thrown up.



80mcg of clen is a pretty hefty dose...  yes, it is possible to get nausea/vomit from taking too much clen... any beta agonist can do this(for the most part)... try cutting the dose back a little.....


----------



## hypno (Apr 7, 2012)

All great advice in here. I would just add (because it is so important) that you be sure to drink lots of fluids. Gatorade is good if you develop cramps. No less than a gallon of good old H2O and even more is better. Good luck!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm up to 120 mg clen I have till the 10th then my 2 weeks are up


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 19, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> I'm up to 120 mg clen I have till the 10th then my 2 weeks are up
> 
> 
> Sent from Tebows asshole
> using Tapatalk



What do you have against Tebow man?

Im starting my clen cycle tmrw morning.  Should i take it on an empty stomach?


----------



## teezhay (Apr 19, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> What do you have against Tebow man?
> 
> Im starting my clen cycle tmrw morning.  Should i take it on an empty stomach?



_*I once asked a Tim Tebow fan for change for a dollar...he only gave me one quarter... *_




*cough*


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> _*I once asked a Tim Tebow fan for change for a dollar...he only gave me one quarter... *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tebow is god.  J E T S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 19, 2012)

Tebow doesnt PCT.


----------



## MisterMak (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't forget to take taurine.  If not, you can expect cramping.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 19, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> Find the highest dose you can tolerate. No need to pyramid up and down. Run 10days on the same tolerated dose then run 10 days T3. Repeat. You should try Helios. That is the shit. Trust.






bad advice, how does one find the highest tolerable dose without some kind of pyramid/taper? One should definitely work their way up slow at first, everyone responds differently and unless you have pharm grade clen then they can vary a LOT in quality. 

To op, Taurine + tons of water. Cramps are a bitchhh. If you're sensitive to stims expect to shake and feel kind of shitty at first


----------



## aamon (Apr 20, 2012)

I would personally recommend just using an eca stack, but if you have to try clen you should definitely move the dose up slowly.  The shit is extremely strong.  I had t3 and clen both by manpower in identical looking bottles.  I thought I grabbed the t3 one night before bed, and I accidentally ingested 200mcg of clen.  I felt like a fucking crackhead for about 4 days.


----------



## OnPoint88 (May 22, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> Find the highest dose you can tolerate. No need to pyramid up and down. Run 10days on the same tolerated dose then run 10 days T3. Repeat. You should try Helios. That is the shit. Trust.



How did you dose the Helios?


----------



## dawun (May 22, 2012)

helios is an injected clen+yohimbine


----------



## meow (May 22, 2012)

Clen gave me HORRIBLE cramps! I would start low and work your way up. I think liquid version is easier to dose.


----------



## OnPoint88 (May 22, 2012)

dawun said:


> helios is an injected clen+yohimbine



I don't think a research chemical with warnings on it is injectable, especially when the compound has a 100% bioavailabilty.


----------



## btex34n88 (May 22, 2012)

Clen makes me shake like a downtown crack whore


----------



## dawun (May 22, 2012)

I'm feeling good on clen. Good > stim


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like they are high for the first few hours after taking clen? Also, do ur eyes get blood shot? I hate coming to work on this stuff bc my boss probably thinks I smoked a big fat bowl before work lol


----------



## XYZ (May 22, 2012)

Clen sucks, way too harsh.

ECA is the shizzle!


----------



## darkside5674 (May 22, 2012)

1 month on 2 months off. Start out week 1 at 20mcg/day and just add 20mcg/each week until you are up to 60mcg/day. Anything more is a overkill and extremely dangerous. Eat clean and stack with T4. Drink plenty of water and expect to have the shakes and nausea the first few times. Also don't take any before bed. You'll be up all night. Good Luck


----------

